# Starting a cichlid tank



## MrsBee93 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have naturally hard water, high pH, so cichlids seem to be the most likely fish for me.

I have a 55 gallon tank and I've been researching cichlids. I'm trying to decide between Lake Malawi and Lake Tanganyika cichlids, since both like hard water. I'm in the process now of building a rocky habitat for them to resemble either of those lakes.

But I'm at a loss at which species within those groups can be housed successfully together. The more I read, the more bamfoozled I get.:lol:

What are your favorite combinations? I am especially interested in less aggressive varieties.

Thanks in advance for any insight you have.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you want a breeding groups? Either P. saulosi or L. Caeruleas would be good (not both) with a plecos and one other mild mbuna, maybe "rustys". A 55 five is only good for 1 or 2 kinds of Malawi cichlids for breeding. If you want a variety, you could do a "bachelor tank" of all males, no two alike. I like 8 of the same fish and 1 big male peac0ck


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For a Tanganyikan tank, you could have cyps at the top and julies in the rocks. Way cool.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

If you go with lake malawi...dont get mbuna, they are incredibly agressive! Or you could go with some of the less agressive species like electric yellow labs etc.


----------



## MrsBee93 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you for your replies... I've looked up the various fish and taking a list to the fish store when I get ready to go.

I might have to order my fish, if the store doesn't carry them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Check out these list http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php
Where are you located?


----------



## MrsBee93 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm in Indiana. I located a website with lovely fish for sale... has anyone ordered from BluegrassAquatics.com? They're rated pretty highly by others and they have the fish I want. Do you guys have any experience with them? Or do you order from another company that serves you well?

I'm still building my habitat. I'm working on the "rock" background, using foam and concrete. I plan to silicone them to the back of my tank. I just got my black sand today! It's so pretty! I got it from Aquariumsands.com. They had the best prices. I got 40lbs for $30.70, including shipping! 

The tank is coming along nicely, but it'll still be a couple weeks at least until I'm ready for fish.


----------

